# Moserbear Pen Drive Got Write Protected



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys. My friend's Moserbear is getting the write protected error on writing to it. I searched the Internet for solutions buy none of them worked. Diskpart, Transcend utility, nothing worked. So is there any way to remove this problem?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

how old is it?? probably it has reached its end of life.
you can try hp usb format tool though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2014)

Nothing will work, eod.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2014)

It's a software problem, right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2014)

I can't say, but it's not repairable by ourselves.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2014)

So there is absolutely no hope is pen drive is out of warranty?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

Nope, thats the fate of end of life PDs.. Next time get something from kingston or transcend.. I think they offer lifetime warranty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Nope, thats the fate of end of life PDs.. Next time get something from kingston or transcend.. I think they offer lifetime warranty



I would always go for products with good A.S.S. but this pen drive belongs to my friend


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Nope, thats the fate of end of life PDs.. Next time get something from kingston or transcend.. I think they offer lifetime warranty



the lifetime warranty is 5 years, i guess.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 10, 2014)

^ same guess


----------

